# mClock .xml question



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Another user posted some screenshots (link below) in the Gummy forums and he is using mClock as the widget on his homescreen. I was able to download the .xml file he used to achieve that look but I can't get my widget to look anywhere close to the pic below. I load the .xml file in the mClock config menu but to no avail. If anyone has some experience with using mClock and could guide me in the right direction I would be very grateful. Thanks very much.

Original Screenshot: http://img.tapatalk....6-4e17-e610.jpg

EDIT: I use a DX which is why I posted in this forum. My apologies if this is the wrong section.


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a pic of the widget using the same .xml file as in the OP screenshot. I'm missing the box and circle around the time/date and have no idea how to get them to appear. As always, any help is sincerely appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Filthee (Jun 16, 2011)

Place the mclock theme folder in sdcard/mClock/


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Filthee said:


> Place the mclock theme folder in sdcard/mClock/


Thanks for the reply. The .xml files are in that directory (sdcard/mClock) so I don't think that's the issue. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Filthee (Jun 16, 2011)

Try opening the .xml in a text editor and verify from the .xml that all of the imagery for the theme is indeed located in the directory that the .xml says it is.


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Filthee said:


> Try opening the .xml in a text editor and verify from the .xml that all of the imagery for the theme is indeed located in the directory that the .xml says it is.


Here is all of the text from the .xml file. I'm not at all familiar with	.xml files so not sure what to make of this info. Thanks again for your assistance.

EDIT: I tried pasting the text but it just shows up as blank when I post it. Is there anything in particular I should be looking for?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Filthee (Jun 16, 2011)

Basically within the first few lines of the .xml you should see some indication of how the file structure should be setup.

So for my specific theme it says on the first line of the .xml that the images/fonts/etc. Will be in /sdcard/mClock/Dark3rReVISEd 4x2/

However your specific theme likely says something different. Gotta find that info and put the theme folder in the right location.


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

You were absolutely right! The .xml showed the files being in a directory that didn't exist (sdcard/mClock/lost_exhibit) so I created the lost_exhibit directory and it all came together. Thanks SO much for your continued help. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Check this thread for more mclock xmls. They are buried throughout the thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=875280

gummy 1.0 dx


----------

